# Need help with these two spaces



## DesignHelpless (Nov 12, 2012)

As my name says I'm helpless when it comes to decorating and was hoping someone could give me an idea on what I could put in these two spaces. Our style is Mediterranean, the stepped counter is between our kitching and family room and the two large shelves are over our dining room table.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice wide mouth jars of dried Mediterranean fruit? Legumes? Grains? Spices? Other colorful foods? 

Sea shells? 

Jars of battery powered, color programmable LED firefly lights?


----------



## DesignHelpless (Nov 12, 2012)

Which would you place where?


----------

